# Wiring diagram for condenser fan.



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

I'm looking to trace the wires and check relays to hopefully find a solution to why my new fans do not turn on. Maybe a relay or fuse, or maybe loose connection. Thanks.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

VIN?


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

I will add information a little later, need to step out for a bit.


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

That would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Cooling fan wire diagram is for 2006 BPY engine, which is what you have. ElsaPro listed 2 wire diagrams, both look the same so I dunno why two are listed.

This is how the wire diagram is labeled:
Coolant Fan, Coolant Fan 2
J... - Engine Control Relay
J293 - Coolant Fan Control (FC) Control Module
SA3 - Fuse 3 (on fuse panel A)
SB38 - Fuse 38 (on fuse panel B)
T2e - Double Connector, black, on coolant fan control (FC) (front end)
T4d - 4-Pin Connector, black, on coolant fan control (FC) (front end)
T40 - 40-Pin Connector, black, on electronics box engine compartment (Connector J)
V7 - Coolant Fan
V177 - Coolant Fan 2
673 - Ground Connection 3 (on left front long member)
B321 - Plus Connection 7 (30a) (in main wiring harness)
* - ¿ Applicable Wiring Diagram for models with battery in engine compartment, engine codes AXX, BPY, BWA, BHZ, BZC
** - ¿ Applicable Wiring Diagram for models with battery in luggage compartment, engine codes BMJ, BUB

Breakdown:
SA3 is a large 50A fuse on the front side of fuse box in engine bay, third fuse from the left. Feeds the 6mm diameter red wire with white stripe (ro/ws) to fans/fan control module. As you can obviously see, it's the main power supply for the fans.

SB38 is a 10A fuse that is probably power supply for the fan control module, feeds the 1mm blue wire with red stripe (bl/ro). Upper left corner in engine bay fuse box, 3rd from left. This fuse powers: Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 -N205-, Coolant Fan Control (FC) Control Module -J293-. If you are getting power at pin 2 of the T4d connector at fans, then this fuse and the J... relay are probably okay.

J... is labeled as engine control relay. Which engine control relay? Who the f*ck knows. I'm guessing that with the engine running, there's supposed to be a completed power circuit from it to J293. I can probably find it in the engine diagram, so if you have a problem with this circuit, let me know and I'll do some more digging.

J293 is integrated with V7 which is the main cooling fan and controls the smaller fan V177.

The black arrow just to the right of J293 is a continuation of the module onto the next page. All that is there is a wire to the module at the T4d/3 (pin #3 of 4-pin connector) connector, 0.5mm yellow with lilac stripe that is probably the control circuit from ECM connector T94/28. This circuit is likely communication so it probably won't have a regular voltage. If it operates like a LIN circuit, it will maybe be in the 10-11V range. If there was a communication error with the fan control module, there would likely be a dtc set in the ecm.

Have you scanned for codes at all?


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

Fuses all look ok. I don't have a micro can yet but my obd isn't showing any faults.


I've taken this car into Audi with intermittent a.c.. they said I needed to replace the fans, quoted $2100 in repairs. I replaced the fans myself but they don't turn on at all. Econ is not lit and when pressed the compressor turns off and on as it should. Compressor was replaced a few months ago at dealer... I'm at my wits end here. Thank you for the diagram info, I'm still going over everything else.


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

So I'm not sure my fuse box is matching up to what your saying. There is 1 50 amp fuse and it's in the middle...


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Blue circle is the 10A fuse SB38

Orange circle is the 50A fuse SA3, 3rd from the left on front face of fuse box.

Did you install the correct part# for your VIN? Or ordered online to what the website said you need?


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

I went with what was listed for my car.

Googled and found http://m.1aauto.com/radiator-cooling-fan-assembly/i/1arfa00212


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

I checked both of those fuses. All good, checked with continuity tester too


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

If they're the wrong fans they won't operate properly, so keep that in mind.

Power/ground circuits okay at the T4d connector?

Have you tried manually powering up the fans?

Inspect wire harness for breaks from things like rodent damage.

$2100 sounds pretty damn absurd. What was included in that price, shouldn't have been just fans. It shouldn't take more than an hour to replace them, so depending on how many tests they ran 2-3hrs max for diag & repair. If that quote was solely for fans, try a different dealer and take your old fans with you. It could also be that whatever is wrong with the car, it's such a difficult problem to diagnose that they quoted high to get you to bail. 

That wire diagram is pretty much all the information audi provides for cooling fan operation, aside from the fact that their operation is dependent on what the cooling fan control module is told to do by either the ECM or climate control module.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Since you mentioned continuity test, can you check the old fans and list their internal resistance in ohms? You might have to cut the wires to the main fan if it's hard wired to the control module. 

I can use those ohm values to plug them into ohms law and watts law to determine if they are worn out. You can do that instead if you're familiar with it.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the next page to the daigram which shows the communication wire to J293 from ECM, labeled as J... Good ol' Audi. Manufactures a car and can't properly label an ECM with correct DIN designation on their wire diagram. Mad useful. If curious, BPY wire diagram lists ECM as J220.



*Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor (on Radiator)*
G83 - Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor (on Radiator)
J... - Engine Control Modules (ECM)
J293 - Coolant Fan Control (FC) Control Module
T4d - 4-Pin Connector, black, on coolant fan control (FC) (front end)
T4v - 4-Pin Connector, black, near left front long member
T94 - 94-Pin Connector, black (Connector B)
T121 - 121-Pin Connector, black, on engine control module (ECM)
D101 - Connection 1 (in engine compartment wiring harness)
* - Only models with engine codes AXX, BPY, BWA, BHZ, BZC
** - Only models with engine codes BMJ, BUB


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in response here, just wanted to update on what's new. I picked up a micro-can cable and ran some tests under hvac. I tried to turn on the cooling fan v7 and test the fan control module j239 without any response. I started the car and tried again and the fans turned on only with the control module test. They run a bit, than slow down, then fast etc.. non stop. I left it running the test for about 7 minutes before manually stopping it. Also, it was always making a sound like a flap was trying to close under the dash over and over again. Any thoughts on this? Dtc codes show issues with the alarm control module, it doesn't beep when armed, and the inclination sensor fault.


----------



## Bobhonkey (May 29, 2004)

Also, cooling fan turns on under 01-engine output test. Just not while driving.


----------

